# Understanding REW readings



## kjetilovegrimstad (Apr 17, 2014)

Hollo all. 
We have a studio in Spain and are measuring this with REW.
But I need help understanding if the readings are good enough for a control room....
All help/input appreciated.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

You'll get more informed commentary on that question in the Home Audio Acoustics forum, I'll move the thread there.


----------



## kjetilovegrimstad (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks a lot ;-)


----------

